# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Epileren,waar en hoe - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hoe epileer je waar?

Laser, scheermesje, epileercrème, elektrisch scheerapparaat, warme was, koude was, er zijn heel wat epileermiddelen, maar weet u ook welk middel het best past bij welke lichaamsplek? Het maken van een goede keuze is niet onbelangrijk. 

De belangrijkste criteria bij het kiezen van een epileertechniek zijn de gevoeligheid van de 
plek waar het haar verwijderd wordt en de noodzaak (of het comfort) van een min of meer duurzaam 
resultaat. 
Andere factoren zijn bijvoorbeeld de gevoeligheid, het budget of de kleur van het lichaamshaar


De benen 

Wat de benen betreft, zijn zowat alle middelen geschikt, ook al gaat de voorkeur uit naar epileren met 
warme was omdat de benen zo ongeveer twee weken onberispelijk glad blijven. Gebruik liever geen 
koude was, die is vooral aangewezen voor het verwijderen van donshaartjes. Als u uw benen onthaart 
met koude was dan is de kans groot dat dikke haartjes afbreken wat op zijn beurt het risico 
op ingegroeide haartjes vergroot. Om dezelfde reden beperkt u het gebruik van een 
scheerapparaat tot noodgevallen. Ook omdat het de haartjes al snel weer opduiken. 


Armen en voorarmen 

Behaarde armen kunnen gênant zijn voor vrouwen met veel en donker lichaamshaar. Een duurzaam 
resultaat is mogelijk met een laserbehandeling die ervoor zorgt dat het lichaamshaar gedurende een 
hele tijd niet teruggroeit. Een andere remedie is het ontkleuren van het lichaamshaar, een 
ingreep die omslachtiger is, maar wel veel minder duur. Wat u vooral niet mag doen is het haar 
verwijderen met een scheermesje. Het maakt de terug groeiende haarjes te hard en 
het benadrukt de beharing. 


Bikini 

De zogenaamde bikinizone is bijzonder gevoelig, maar ontharing kan wel met verschillende middelen. 
Epileercrème vernietigt de haartjes door een chemische reactie. Ze zijn makkelijk te 
gebruiken en leveren goede resultaten. De haartjes blijven wel maar een paar dagen weg. 
Ontharen met warme was kan ook, maar het is wel pijnlijk omdat de huid op die plek dun en gevoelig 
is. Sommige vrouwen kiezen voor een Oosterse epileertechniek, met was van honing en citroen, die 
minder irriterend zou zijn. Scheermesjes zijn af te raden omdat ze kleine ontstekingen 
kunnen veroorzaken. 


Oksels 

De oksels zijn ook een erg gevoelige plek en vrouwen met weinig beharing maken de plek haarvrij met 
warme was, maar de oksels zijn ook geschikt voor ontharing met een scheermesje, liefst met 
een vrouwvriendelijk mesje dat minder agressief is dan scheermesjes voor mannen. Ontkleuren of de 
haartjes verwijderen met koude was is niet aangewezen wegens niet mooi en niet doeltreffend. 
Laserbehandelingen wel, op voorwaarde dat u over de nodige middelen (financiële) beschikt. 


Gelaat 

Het donshaar op de bovenlip kan makkelijk weggehaald worden met strips met koude was die 
gebruiksklaar zijn. Ze zorgen voor een haarvrije periode van twee à drie weken. Als er niet te veel 
haartjes zijn, dan kunt u ze verwijderen met een pincet. Ontkleuren is ook een optie, maar 
de methode heeft het nadeel dat de haartjes niet weg zijn en dat de huid niet glad is. De ideale 
oplossing is een laserbehandeling die maakt dat de haartjes een hele tijd wegblijven. 



10/07/2007 
Muriel Luypaert, beautyjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

